# Why do we add beneficial bacteria to our ponds?



## The Pond Digger

*Why do we add beneficial bacteria to our ponds?*

The beneficial bacterial that we add to our ponds regularly and that occurs naturally is a heterotrophic bacteria. These bacteria use organic, nitrogenous material like plants, debris fish waste and as their source of food.

These bacteria can be either anaerobic, which requires little to no oxygen levels or aerobic which requires oxygen to survive, are capable of producing spores. That's why they can be bottled into a liquid or dried into a powder form.

These organisms conduct a process called aerobic bacterial decomposition but it is more commonly known as decaying or rotting. They consume dead organic matter. 

Green water is caused by an excessively large number of tiny organisms in the water called phytoplankton, which also consume dead organic matter. Algae of course have specific food requirements for growth just as any other plant. Competition and removal of food requirement sources limit its growth.

By simply inoculating our ponds with beneficial bacteria on a weekly basis we are helping to control undesirable algae by out competing it for nutrients.

We recommend adding a good quality beneficial bacteria to your pond on a weekly basis to manage good water quality and clarity through out the seasons. There are cold water bacterias available for ponds even in the winter months, too.


----------



## Swing

I do have some questions which is related to adding beneficial bacteria. In the pond, do you require changing water also? like 20% and after wanter change you will have to add again the beneficial bacteria. The same applies to the aquarium especialy if the aquarium is over stocked.. Is this right? Coz I have over stocked my 20 gal tank with 2 pleco & 6 goldfish. The Local pet shop actually recommend to put beneficial bacteria everyday but i read on label once a week every time I change water :shock: . 
Can i have your opinion on beneficial bacteria as necessary especially for overstocked tank. I think my tank already cycled. :?:


----------



## The Pond Digger

*Beneficial Bacteria*

Some ponds systems require regular water changes while others rely on an ecosystem with little to no water changes.

To your question about water changes and beneficial bacteria you make a very good point. In an aquarium, inevitably when changing water with a gravel vaccum you will be making a bit of a mess while your are cleaning. So, after a water change it makes perfect sence to add some beneficial bacteria. 

*Here is a little secret: * Liquid Bacterias are a different stain of beneficial bacteria than dry or powdered bacterias.

Liquid Bacteria focus on breaking down ammonia and dry or powdered bacteria focus on breaking down organics; like leaves, pine needles, actual fish poop, detritus, and more!

I prefer dissolvable powdered bacteria formulation over your typical "dry bacteria" formulas. Why? Most dry bacteria formulations are on a host of bran flake or barley straw while the dissolvable formulations are on sodium biocarbonate. 

Why put more organics into your pond (or aquarium) in the form of bran flake or barley straw when you can use a dissolvable powder. When you use a dissolvable formulation, after the bacteria wakes, it can go straight to work on the organics in your pond (or aquarium) instead of breaking down the bran flake before going to work on the fish poop!

I treat my ponds and aquariums with this approach. I feed liquid bacteria (weekly) to my biological filters where most of the ammonia is being converted, while I feed the dissolvable powdered bacteria (weekly) to my gravel to break down heavy organics.

Thanks for the great question! Happy Pondering.............


----------

